# Autocruise Mustang



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Having been the original owner of this beast 8O and shuffled it off after only a year or so of frustrating ownership, I often wondered what happened to it and how the new owners got on with it.  

Well over the past few days it has been on E-bay.   and sadly it never made it's reserve.it only reached £17k.Mileage was only 17k as well. 

It was not really improved when they replaced the toilet unit and left the exterior in white rather than paint it to match or just a silver. 

I think it would make a good buy for someone but only after a seriously thorough damp check, making sure all was working as well.

cabby


----------



## wayne26 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi mate I've just purchased this vehicle picking it up this week, would be good to hear about your experience with it, my email is [email protected]


Regards, 

Wayne


----------



## wayne26 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry my email appears wrong above it wouldn't let me post it correctly


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

wayne26 said:


> Hi mate I've just purchased this vehicle picking it up this week, would be good to hear about your experience with it, my email is [email protected]
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Wayne


I presume you mean " .com" and not ".c0m" using the number 0 instead of the o.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I do hope you are happy with it, as by now all the problems should have been sorted. :lol: :lol: 
there should be a review on here I think.Ask any questions you like, only too happy to help.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would insist on a comprehensive damp check, especially around the door area.the Lpg tank may well need updating, ask if the genny has been serviced.
breakdown recovery will need a specialized vehicle, due to the weight but mainly to the very low height of the vehicle.
I would also have JC up the A21 have a look at it.

cabby


----------



## wayne26 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have brought it off jc leisure, taken out 3 year extensive warranty.
The old vacuum toilet has now been removed and a normal cassette type has been installed.

The genny has been removed which dosent bother me.

I'm meant to be collecting it today. 

Dosent seem to be many manuals regarding heating. And hot water so that's gonna be a case of figuring it out myself!

I have advised AA through my specialised insurance company the dimensions and weight of vehicle.

Thanks for you input, might have to ask for help and advise if I can't figure things out?

Thanks mate
Wayne


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Wayne, it might be a good idea for you to pay the membership fee so that we can send private messages and you can gain access to the complete forum.plus there is a wealth of info on here.

But of course if I can be of any help just ask away.if I remember correctly the hot water and heating is a Truma C600eh. located in the off side lounge sofa.In the outside lockers only keep stuff that can cope with damp conditions.

As to breakdown recovery, it is not possible to lift and tow or pull it onto a low loader as the clearance at the back is too low and you will ground it.I hope you realise that it is over the 3.5t.
I seem to remember that the hookup only charged the leisure batteries, you should check this and have it changed.I did leave all paperwork when we sold it.on this link go to page 27 for your model.
cabby
http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/accessories/truma/sdmc_truma_spares_2007.pdf
or read this topic.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-351728.html


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So how is it being the owner of such an individual motorhome, are you enjoying your time away in it.

cabby


----------

